# Does 34t or 38t make a difference



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Right now I have a 34t single ring setup but I need to get a chain guide. Its a toss up between the e13 SRS or the BlackSpire DS1. The only reason why I would go with the DS1 is because it comes with a 38t ring. Otherwise, Im getting the SRS.

So, does a 38t ring have benefits over a 34t ring?


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

What's your gearnig in the back and where do you ride? Answering those 2 questions might help you decide what is best up front. I run a 38 in the front with standard MTB 9 speeds (11-34) in the back and it seems to work out OK here in the northeast. Other friends ride a 32 in the front with a tighter road block in the back, almost equaling my gear ratio. It seems that a lof of people who ride the tight northeast dh terrain use an easier ratio.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

do you ever RIDE that bike you're going to "upgrade"?

of course 4 more teeth on the front chainring matters. if you don't know that fact, and why exactly the 4 tooth difference DOES matter, you probably do NOT ride your bike and spend more time posing around the neighborhood and posting stoopid Qs on the internet.

look at it this way, Junior: when you run a front derailleur, you use TWO DIFFERENT sized chainrings, and the bike's pedaling changes with the choice of front chainring. your gear ratio changes, your ability to pedal the bike changes, the distance the bike travels for each full crank revolution changes.

jeezus, learn about your bike already.


----------



## MammothFreeRider (May 5, 2005)

wow, that was harsh


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

MammothFreeRider said:


> wow, that was harsh


 ya, that's pretty typical of gonzo lately...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

DanD said:


> ya, that's pretty typical of gonzo lately...


Typical of him always....... Since Ive joined anyways


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

A couple of things must be sorted before this question can be answered... On your local trails, do you find yourself spinning out on the descents (wishing you had a higher gear to apply more power and speed), or are you suffering most on the climbs. The 38T will gear your bike higher, but you may find yourself pushing it more often until you get your strength up.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

gonzostrike said:


> do you ever RIDE that bike you're going to "upgrade"?
> 
> of course 4 more teeth on the front chainring matters. if you don't know that fact, and why exactly the 4 tooth difference DOES matter, you probably do NOT ride your bike and spend more time posing around the neighborhood and posting stoopid Qs on the internet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for nothing cake boy. Ever heard of converting to single ring or are you a dumbass as much as you are a prick?

Perhaps pictures will help your feable brain process the information.



















Now go play with timmy and his dolls mmkay?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> ....Ever heard of converting to single ring...


what gonzo said still applies cake boy.....


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> what gonzo said still applies cake boy.....


How could it apply if I dont even *have* a front derailer? Or is that too difficult for you to comprehend from the pictures?


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

MammothFreeRider said:


> wow, that was harsh


Hey I live in Mammoth too


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> How could it apply if I dont even *have* a front derailer? Or is that too difficult for you to comprehend from the pictures?


derailleur or no derailleur, there is still a difference between a 34 and a 38, as described in gonzo's post. go re-read it cake boy....

start with this ..."the bike's pedaling changes with the choice of front chainring. your gear ratio changes, your ability to pedal the bike changes, the distance the bike travels for each full crank revolution changes."


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

That is a big jump in tooth count. Looks like you just got your bike... you better ride that ring around a bit before you buy that 38. If you find you need to be in hardest gear in the back, then you should get the 38. If you find that your in the easiest gears, then I wouldn't change the gearing.

Just so you know... this should have been in the drivetrain forum, they are nicer there as well.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

How would I know what a 38t ring is like if Ive never had one? Figure that one out genius. What part of 34t o you not understand. Here, lets try simple arithmetic: 38 - 34 = 4. Now, go read the title of this thread give me a worthy reply to read...cake boy.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Severum said:


> Looks like you just got your bike... you better ride that ring around a bit before you buy that 38. .


2003. Its clean because I washed it.


----------



## carolinarider (Apr 18, 2005)

phoeneous said that he wanted a CHAIN GUIDE, and gonzo thought that he ment a front deraliur. at least that is what i can see from what they typed. so there was no reason to be rude on either of their part. so yeah.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

phoeneous said:


> How would I know what a 38t ring is like if Ive never had one? Figure that one out genius. What part of 34t o you not understand. Here, lets try simple arithmetic: 38 - 34 = 4. Now, go read the title of this thread give me a worthy reply to read...cake boy.


You shouldn't try to annoy the guys on this forum. They will nag you forever. Look at what BJ- goes through. They will never forget if your a dumbarse.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

phoeneous said:


> 2003. Its clean because I washed it.


You must have new cranks, tires and pedals ehh?


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

And bashguard?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

phoeneous said:


> How would I know what a 38t ring is like if Ive never had one? Figure that one out genius. What part of 34t o you not understand. Here, lets try simple arithmetic: 38 - 34 = 4. Now, go read the title of this thread give me a worthy reply to read...cake boy.


listen up! all retards please pay attention...

the bike's pedaling changes with the choice of front chainring. your gear ratio changes, your ability to pedal the bike changes, the distance the bike travels for each full crank revolution changes


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

Severum said:


> You must have new cranks, tires and pedals ehh?


yes, yes and yes and yes to the bash guard. and a new fork, shifter, brakes and levers.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

phoeneous said:


> yes, yes and yes and yes to the bash guard. and a new fork, shifter, brakes and levers.


What kind of frame is it? A Rockhopper?


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

geez. some times people get all fed up and are not willing to read. gonzo was using a two ring set up as an example. if you have ever shifted from a smaller ring to a larger ring (using a two ring system) then you are familiar with what happens when you use a larger ring. the larger the ratio of teeth up front to teeh in the back, the fewer revolutions the tire will make for the same amount of pedaling (i.e. it will be harder to pedal. if you still cant figure it out, start with you rrear der all the way up, on 34. ride around a bit. now, shift down to a 30T cog. now ride around. this is what at 38T ring up front will feellike with you rrear on the 34T cog. its rather simple.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

phoeneous said:


> The only reason why I would go with the DS1 is because it comes with a 38t ring...
> 
> So, does a 38t ring have benefits over a 34t ring?


the e13 guide is better anyway. a 38t on a dj hardtail is too tall gearing-wise. if your xcing that ride and your in killer shape or hitting high speed descents on fire roads the 38t will work for you. heres how to know. when in 34x12 or 34x11 (your tallest gear) do you need a taller gear for the type of riding you do? the answer should be no.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

dream4est said:


> the e13 guide is better anyway. a 38t on a dj hardtail is too tall gearing-wise. if your xcing that ride and your in killer shape or hitting high speed descents on fire roads the 38t will work for you. heres how to know. when in 34x12 or 34x11 (your tallest gear) do you need a taller gear for the type of riding you do? the answer should be no.


Thank You.


----------

